
Can someone make Paul Graham's essays into an audio book? - Ian999
Walking around campus takes about 15 minutes. Would be perfect to listen to a Paul Graham essay each day. Please don&#x27;t complain that I am lazy - I tend to remember certain things much better through hearing.
======
sfrechtling
Have you tried text to speech? - that might be a quick compromise. A very
quick Google found
[http://www.yakitome.com./tts/text_to_speech](http://www.yakitome.com./tts/text_to_speech)

------
ScottWhigham
What am I missing here? At first (and third) glance, this seems pedantic,
unthinking, and yes, lazy. In the time it took you to think of this idea and
write this post, you could've recorded half of one into your phone's voice
memo thing, couldn't you? Then you'd have it twice - once while you recorded
it and once when you listened to it.

Besides, there is copyright to be concerned with - maybe pg doesn't want some
random 3rd party releasing his works in any format. Who knows - maybe behind
the scenes he's already had this idea, has hired a VO actor, and is doing it
already.

~~~
ScottWhigham
I'd love to hear from anyone who has the courage to explain their downvote.
Was it the copyright comment? I know how the teens and 20-somethings here love
to hate on copyright so that's my guess. Or was it the calling the guy out for
even asking the question? Hell, I don't care which I'd just like to hear from
someone what it was. It won't likely change my thoughts but it seems childish
to vote down something just b/c you disagree. I'm assuming that's what has
happened here and I'm curious to see if anyone has the courage to say, "I
voted it down and here's why."

~~~
xauronx
Because it's just a stupid response. It's like someone saying "I could really
use a SAAS that does [X]" and you going "You're so lazy, what a stupid
question". I know we're all hackers here and we're supposed to just magically
obtain the time, means and expertise to create any product we desire.

Obviously going onto a forum and asking people to steal/repurpose/redistribute
someone else's work is a poor idea, but it's very possible OP was looking for
someone to say "they already have them here [link]" or "hey, I'm a voice
actor, if PG says it's ok that would be an awesome project" or something.

I think just scolding the guy and calling him lazy was a poor approach, and
although I can't and didn't down vote you, I thought I would explain my
reasoning.

